# xpaint without fonts



## Spartrekus (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello,

I have no fonts in xpaint.

Which possible missing part of package is missing in xpaint, to be installed?
(FreeBSD 13, machine Raspberry PI 3 b+, BSD system: awesome)

thank you in advance


----------



## olli@ (Dec 28, 2018)

`xpaint` uses x11-toolkits/libxaw3dxft which uses TrueType fonts. Do you have the `xorg-fonts-truetype` package installed? (x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-truetype)


----------

